# Riding motorcycle in uniform



## PEIguy (21 Oct 2011)

Just wondering if anyone knows the actual rule for mixing civvies with military uniform while riding a motorcycle. I'm sure we have all seen it: a guy in uniform with a leather jacket for protection while riding home. Is this actually a allowed? Maybe it's one of those gray areas that people just overlook? It's getting cold enough now that my insulated jacket would allow me to squeeze some more out of my riding season. 

After following these forums for years I have learned at least a little bit and I did try a few different searches and couldn't come up with anything - I'd hate for my first post to get flamed for my own ignorance  

Thanks!


----------



## Occam (21 Oct 2011)

Your first stop should've been the CF Dress Manual.  Try Chapter 7.


----------



## Redeye (21 Oct 2011)

Basic rule: wearing normal, customary protective gear while in uniform is acceptable as per the dress instructions. It should be removed upon dismounting, and the design of such equipment should be conservative in nature.


----------



## Wookilar (21 Oct 2011)

I seem to remember Base Standing Orders making leather jackets mandatory....I want to say Borden...mid-90's? Maybe Calgary? hmm can't remember.

With regards to that, we had a major discussion here in Gagetown about 2 years ago with the wearing of "colours" while in uniform. Yes, I know that the (insert club name) is not a "gang," HOWEVER, like many other things, Joe Public has no idea the difference between the Rock Machine, the Angels or the Defenders crests (the Army Cav guys excepted. Seems to me that their design was meant to differentiate themselves from traditional motorcycle clubs' designs).

Wook


----------



## AC 011 (25 Oct 2011)

Is it just me, or is there a discrepancy in the instructions which have been put out?


A-AD-265-000/AG-001

Chapter 7

SAFETY CLOTHING AND EQUIPMENT
3. Motorcycles, Motor Scooters, Mopeds, Snowmobiles and Bicycles

a. Civilian-pattern helmets shall be worn by personnel in uniform when operating or riding a motorcycle, motor scooter, moped, or snowmobile, other than as part of their normal duty. The helmet shall be free of insignia and gaudy or bizarre designs. Appropriate military headdress shall be carried for wear immediately upon dismounting from the vehicle. The wearing of a helmet when operating a bicycle is strongly encouraged.

....

*d. Jackets and other protective clothing are optional but recommended for wear by CF personnel when operating motorized vehicles indicated at sub-paragraph 3.a., above.

e. The protective clothing shall normally be of a sombre subdued style, but need not cover the uniform completely (i.e. a jacket by itself is acceptable).*

but in the Foreword on page i/ii

3. A-AD-265-000/AG-001 is effective upon receipt and supersedes all dress policy and rules previously issued as a manual, supplement, order, or instruction, except:

a. QR&O Chapter 17 – Dress and Appearance;

b. QR&O Chapter 18 – Honours; 

c. *CFAO 17-1, Safety and Protective Equipment, Motorcycles, Motor Scooters, Bicycles and Snowmobiles*; and

d. CFAO 20-20, Airlift – Personnel.



CFAO 17-1, for the most part, states the same as the Dress Instructions, the main difference being:

3. To reduce the risk of injury, members are encouraged, especially those operating motorcycles, to wear additional protective garments such as a leather jacket and pants, or motorcycle coveralls. The choice of the garment is to be left to the individual, however it should be free of gaudy or bizarre designs and *shall cover the uniform completely*.


As far as I can tell, CFAO-17-1 is still valid.  It is not identified as cancelled, nor is there a superceding DAOD document identified.

According to this, full coveralls or a jacket/pant combination which completely covers the uniform is required.  This doesn't match what is seen on a regular basis (jacket only - if at all). Are there an untold number of base/unit standing orders which clarifies this?


----------



## Pieman (25 Oct 2011)

Also, don't pop a wheelie and flex your muscles at random cars while riding in uniform during your lunch break. Took them a while to track down that guy on the base in Edmonton, ha.


----------



## Rheostatic (25 Oct 2011)

Andy011 said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or is there a discrepancy in the instructions which have been put out?
> 
> 
> According to this, full coveralls or a jacket/pant combination which completely covers the uniform is required.  This doesn't match what is seen on a regular basis (jacket only - if at all). Are there an untold number of base/unit standing orders which clarifies this?


"Encouraged", not required.


----------



## q_1966 (9 Feb 2012)

Wookilar said:
			
		

> I seem to remember Base Standing Orders making leather jackets mandatory....I want to say Borden...mid-90's? Maybe Calgary? hmm can't remember.
> With regards to that, we had a major discussion here in Gagetown about 2 years ago with the wearing of "colours" while in uniform. Yes, I know that the (insert club name) is not a "gang," HOWEVER, like many other things, Joe Public has no idea the difference between the Rock Machine, the Angels or the Defenders crests (the Army Cav guys excepted. Seems to me that their design was meant to differentiate themselves from traditional motorcycle clubs' designs).
> 
> Wook


I need to get my motorcycle license 
http://www.thecav.ca/index_en.php?mode=0
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Army_Veteran_Motorcycle_Units


----------



## EngineerWannabe (8 Jun 2012)

I'm gonna bump this. I saw some CAV pull up beside me and one of them was wearing a danish veterans club jacket or something similar. Thought it was interesting.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Jun 2012)

EngineerWannabe said:
			
		

> I'm gonna bump this. I saw some CAV pull up beside me and one of them was wearing a danish veterans club jacket or something similar. Thought it was interesting.



Your post is lost.

Most, if any here, know what you are talking about.

A CAV guy was wearing a Danish patch, jacket? What is a Danish VC jacket supposed to look like?


----------



## EngineerWannabe (12 Jun 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Your post is lost.
> 
> Most, if any here, know what you are talking about.
> 
> A CAV guy was wearing a Danish patch, jacket? What is a Danish VC jacket supposed to look like?


I said some CAV pulled up beside me. There was a guy wearing a Danish Vet MC jacket riding with them. The jacket was very similar.

I apologize for my lack of punctuation in my original post.


----------

